# Horn for K-Line MP-15



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a K-Line MP-15 diesel engine that I picked up, but is has no horn. Upon inspection, it appears that the horn control board and whatever speaker it had is missing. I see the board at Lionel for $12, do I just need that board and the speaker? I see some rather sloppy connections that appear to be from removing the board.

Other than the missing horn, it works fine, but I'd like to get the horn working again.

I would also like to find some service information on this engine, I don't find anything at Lionel, unless I don't know where to look.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

What is the product number? This will determine if it was made by K-Line when it was its own company, or if it was made under Lionel control...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Good point, I have the box and it doesn't mention Lionel anywhere on it. The part number is *K-2237*. The full name is *C&NW MP-15 #1315*.

Interestingly enough, the box doesn't mention a horn, though when I remove the shell, it appears someone has been in there, three poor taped connections. I figure I'll at least fix them if I can't find the horn.

I was also eying up a diesel horn with a horn relay for the Lionel 600 line, would that work as a substitute?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

That PN sounds like it was made by the old K-Line... A K-Line by Lionel item number would be 6-XXXXX... Here is a similar item that K by L made, and here is the parts list for that locomotive... 

Here is a link to a K by L (there is no online resource for old K-Line) MP-15 instruction sheet...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for all of that. I found the *instruction sheet* before, not very illuminating.  I think I'll save the parts list, that could be useful. I guess I'll also order the PCB, that's not too painful and we'll see if it does the trick. It only has three or four wires, how hard can it be?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

FWIW, I ordered the 691HMDK075 PCB for $12 from Lionel. I suspect it'll work, but the one I got was bad. It just has four leads, two for the speaker, one for the roller and one for the frame. Hard to screw that up.

The really odd part is it honked once briefly when I connected it to the transformer and hit the horn switch, but never again. I called Lionel support and they told me they take these out of old K-Line engines, they don't have new stock, so they're sending another one.

Too bad there isn't an alternate source for these boards...


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would be curious to see it. I have a circuit set up but the sound was lacking. If it is simple it may be copied.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, when I get the replacement, would a picture do? It has an IC in the middle that's unidentified, I'm guessing that's the digital sound generation. It appeared to be a dual-sided board. It can't be that complicated, but the mystery IC is probably the issue.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes, it may be programmed or recorded.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That would be my guess. I'm not sure how to go about identifying exactly what's there if the chip is unlabeled.


----------

